# formula 1 season first race this year!



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i woke in the middle of the nite last nite n turned on the tv and came across f1 qualifieing live in australia...wow those guys and cars are crazy!!! the trak was soaked with rain and these guys were rippin round the trak at breakneck speeds now today its a testing session and i cant look away.i,m just crazy about the technology and what goes into those cars. these things are as close to a slotcar as you can get.i also like the coverage and the announcers and that whole scene.i think i,m addicted to this stuff and will be watching tommorow.if you,ve never watched it before take a few minutes and check if out...very intertaining to say the least.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
Two unbelivable facts in F1. lets not paint the Chassis so we can use the weight of paint, for safety or speed. I can belive this one 0 to 100 mph & back down to 0 in 5 seconds. Not only aceleration .Hope NJ has the F1 race they are considering. I never been to a F! race but seen Indy. TV don`t look nothing like the real thing.
3-4 cars wide bumper to bumper doing 180 i could not belive it.
SJJ


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I watched last year and I love F1. It blows away Nascar by a mile(or a Km).
I bought the package with SPEED so I could watch it last year. When I heard they lost the coverage to NBC, I was very disappointed. I hate to see NBC screw the coverage the way they did their Nascar stuff. The first thingthey did was put F1 on some obscure NBC Sports channel that they hope F1 fans will bring the ratings up on, like they did with nascar on TNT. Funny, nascar signed a deal with Fox/NBC to get their races off the cable channels, and NBC throws them on TNT in favor of ice skating. I expect the same kind of bone headed screw ups from them with their F1 coverage. And I'm not about to add some NBC package so I can experience it. The last thing I wanna see is Bob Costas telling me what I need to know about F1, as if he's cared about it all his life. Id rather watch the races online.

Sorry for the rant. Yes, I can't wait to see what happens this year!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the guys that do the play by play really do a good job of covering the race with some explaination of whats going on but best of all for me are the in car cameras and the super slow mo shots. i just cant get over whats involved there with the banks of computers and 20 guys all doing something at once and what are those covers that go over the tires when its in the pits?i,ll be sure to dial it in with the cornbef and beer this afternoon!happy st paddys day all


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

covers over the tires...= tire HEATERS...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I watched last year and I love F1. It blows away Nascar by a mile(or a Km).
> I bought the package with SPEED so I could watch it last year. When I heard they lost the coverage to NBC, I was very disappointed. I hate to see NBC screw the coverage the way they did their Nascar stuff. The first thingthey did was put F1 on some obscure NBC Sports channel that they hope F1 fans will bring the ratings up on, like they did with nascar on TNT. Funny, nascar signed a deal with Fox/NBC to get their races off the cable channels, and NBC throws them on TNT in favor of ice skating. I expect the same kind of bone headed screw ups from them with their F1 coverage. And I'm not about to add some NBC package so I can experience it. The last thing I wanna see is Bob Costas telling me what I need to know about F1, as if he's cared about it all his life. Id rather watch the races online.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Yes, I can't wait to see what happens this year!


I too was worried about the coverage, but they hired almost the entire crew from Speed. All except for Varsha.

I think they did a good job on the first race. They simply take the feed from F1 and watch like we do. They only folks that are actually at the race are the pit reporter and his cameraman.

Lets hope they keep it going.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey and we over here can watch it on free tv.

Granted when it comes to car racing F1 is okay. Although Champ cars or not that bad eitehr. 

Sorry that i have to break the bad news but compared to Moto GP its simply boring.

Famous phrase of one of their commentators: "if you just have dropped in from F1, that what you are seeing on the track is called overtaking". And especially the smaller classes are really nerve racking. If you got a chance to see it give it a go.:wave:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Man, they broadcast everything from Australia, even P1. Recorded it all! Didn't see the race until Monday night..... I miss Varsha, but I understand he had a contract with Barrett-Jackson and Speed. I bet he'll be back, but I love Hobbs and Matchett. So cool, you got to have the high def slow motion to see the tires being shredded or two cars touching while side by side! I have been a Massa fan since he lost the world championship in Brazil when he won the race.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been a big fan of auto racing all my life. I found a forum on line for auto racing. 
http://racing-forums.com/
Not too many members for the formula 1 category, so join up and enrich that area will ya.
BTW plenty of NASCAR fans. 
They usually post links where you can watch on line to see the various races if you don't have TV coverage. I was able to ride in car last weekend at Sebring, when speed decided to show motorcycle racing.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

It was a great race. Nice way to start the year. I hope this year is as good as last season was. Dave.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

TomH said:


> I have been a big fan of auto racing all my life. I found a forum on line for auto racing.
> http://racing-forums.com/
> Not too many members for the formula 1 category, so join up and enrich that area will ya.
> BTW plenty of NASCAR fans.
> They usually post links where you can watch on line to see the various races if you don't have TV coverage. I was able to ride in car last weekend at Sebring, when speed decided to show motorcycle racing.


First race I ever attended (IMSA), first driver's school and first race (SCCA) were all at Hallett. Neat little track sitting near you, hope to get back someday. As great as it is to watch, being there and especially involved is even better.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I live real close to Hallett, been to the track quite a few times. They have a Cobra / Mustang meet in Tulsa once a year, and one day of it they go out to Hallett. Some bring full on race cars. I try to make it out there then.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*streets of monaco*

:thumbsup:what a weekend for watching the cars race! i was able to see the f-1 practice and qualify this mornin. the way they televise the q3 q2 and q1 was just as exciting to watch as the race(just real interesting to me).what was very cool to me was a car crashed out and instead of a towtruck or wrecker they have a mess of cranes placed around the trak and they just reach over and pick up the crashed car! i,ll be sure to watch tomorow mornin 10.00 a.m.prety sure it on nbc. also just watched the austrialian v8 supercars at the new houston trak and that was real cool too! liken they way those guys crash in the humps in the turns and the wheels are off the ground for a bit(i,m guessin that is the signature of this style racin) what a weekend for racin and tv!! enjoy i will:wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

If you watch at 10:00, you will be watching a replay. It would be closer to 7:30 for you.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*7:30 heads up*

thanx ldt as the went on i did find out that the race is 7:30 a.m. here on the east coast. thanx for the heads up.looks like its all mercedes in the front rows and the ferraris are in the 3rd and last row. does,nt look good for the red team.they say on the tv that irs really hard to pass in monaco so it,s all tire stratigy and pits.better luck at the next race team red!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully Kimi can win from 5th...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hopefully Kimi can win from 5th...


...or he could get almost taken out of the race by Perez...

Way to salvage a point out of it Kimi. :thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> ...or he could get almost taken out of the race by Perez...
> 
> Way to salvage a point out of it Kimi. :thumbsup:


Perez made a ton of friends out there today.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

twolff said:


> Perez made a ton of friends out there today.


Yup,
Including his team mate Jenson Button.

I do hope Massa is OK.


----------



## Jasonjoplin (May 30, 2013)

Hey where can i watch this race videos.. Please share


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Monza on right now!!!

Trying to figure out which corner Jochen Rindt crashed in in 1970.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Wasn't Rindt killed on the run to the first corner? Presumably if the chicane (which used to be a left-right) was not there, the first corner would be the Curve Grande which these days is Turn 3 or possibly 4 depending on how many bends they count the first chicane as.


----------

